
Google suffers blow as age-discrimination suit clears first hurdle - phantom_oracle
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2016/10/05/google-suffers-blow-as-age-discrimination-suit-clears-hurdle/
======
dbg31415
Of course there is age discrimination in tech. But most of it is somewhat
warranted.

People want more money the longer they stay in a role... older people cost
more. Salaries, vacation time, maternity / paternity leave... we are more
demanding than recent college grads.

Also older people are more prone to being nay-sayers. Which is shit for us to
do, but yeah... we do it. We don't want to see others make mistakes like we
made... and really we just need to let others try their ideas and see what
sticks. But... realize we've been burned and aren't keen on staying up until 4
AM to get something out on time, or living off pizza and beer, or hanging with
co-workers when we could be spending our evenings with family or real friends
(who we met at previous jobs by going to happy hours and staying up until 4 AM
to get things out on time).

~~~
dikdik
Isn't that like saying "preferring to hire men over women is mostly warranted.
Men can't get pregnant and take maternity leave!"

